# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  لماذا سميت الأفعال الناقصة بهذا الاسم ؟

## ابو روان العراقي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخواني هل من يدلني على سؤالي وهو( لماذا سميت الافعال الناقصة بالناقصة) وجزاكم الله خير على  ردودكم مقدماً

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
قال ابن مالك:
..............................  ...... وذو تمام ما برفع يكتفي
وما سواه ناقص والنقص في ............ فتئ ليس زال دائما قفي

فالفعل التام هو الذي يكتفي بالفاعل، والفعل الناقص هو الذي لا يكتفي بالفاعل، ولذلك سمي ناقصا؛ لأنه يحتاج إلى ما يتمم فاعله.
التام مثل: ( قام زيد ) فقد اكتفى (قام) بـ(زيد)
الناقص مثل: (كان زيد جالسا) فلم يكتف (كان) بـ(زيد) بل احتاج إلى (جالسا)

----------


## ابو روان العراقي

أحسنتم أخي الكريم على هذا التوضيح والتفسير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## زيد السلماني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،،،،،فان ما قاله ابو مالك العوضي حول الأفعال الناقصة  قد يكون يقصد عن الافعال التامة والمتعدية والافعال الناقصة سميت بذلك لأنها تدل على الزمن من دون الحدث وسُمّيت ناقصةً لأنّها لا تكتفي بمرفوعِها لإتمامِ المعنى، وإنّما تحتاجُ إلى الخبرِ ،،و يرى د. السامرائى أن التسمية بالأفعال الناقصة تسمية اعتباطية ؛ وذلك لأن المتعدى من الأفعال هو الذى لا يكتفى بمرفوعه، بل يتعدى إلى المنصوب وهو المفعول ، وهذه الحالة فى الأفعال الناقصة ، ويرى أن (ضرب) مثل (كان) فعل يفتقر إلى المنصوب وهو المفعول الذى وقع عليه الحدث وهو الضرب، ومن ثم فمصطلح (الناقصة) غير صحيح. (الفعل زمانه وأبنيته 56)

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله
كلام الدكتور السامرائي فيه نظر؛ فإن افتقار الفعل المتعدي إلى مفعوله افتقار نسبي إلى الفضلة، وليس افتقارا أصليا لا يتم المعنى إلا به، فإن قولك: (ضرب زيد) كلام تام مفيد، وإن كان السامع يتوقع ذكر المضروب، إلا أن كثيرا من الأفعال المتعدية يحذف مفعولها لأغراض بلاغية، وهذا بخلاف (كان زيد) فإنه لا يتم المعنى به.
والكلام على (كان) الناقصة لا (كان) التامة في مثل قوله تعالى: {وإن كان ذو عسرة}.

وأيا ما كان الأمر فإن سؤال السائل وقع على اصطلاح النحويين، فحتى لو كان هذا الاصطلاح خطأ، فالأصل بيان ما وقع السؤال عنه، لا عما يتراءى للباحث من وجهة نظر.

----------


## عبد فقير

أخي أبو مالك لماذا لا تكتب موضوعا عن أسباب تسمية الفاعل بهذا الاسم وكذا المفعول إلى آخر الجملة .

----------


## ماحية بن عبد القادر

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته و بعد ؛
سلامي موصول لكل المشاركين .
إن الفعل في العر بية يدل على شيئين يدل على الحدث و الزمن .
الحدث و نقصد به المصدر أما الزمن فهو ثلاثة الماضي و الحال و الإستقبال.
فقولنا : أقبل بكر مسرعا .
ف أقبل فعل يدل على حدث و هو الإقبال في زمن هو الماضي .
لكن لو قلن : كان بكر ؛ فكان كما ترى تدل على الزمن من غير حدث ؛ حتى يرد عقبها اسم منصوب أو ما يعوضه من الجملة و شبه الجملة فيتبين المقصود . 
فلذلك قيل لها ناقصة . إذا فهي للدلالة على الزمن دون الحدث .
ملحوظة : هذا مبدئيا ؛ و إلا للمتأمل في أقوال النحويين و إصطلاحاتهم لا يخلو نظره في العلم من تعقيبات و استدراكات و نقد .
فلقائل أن يقول ههنا معترضا - مثلا - فكان الحدث فيها إثبات النسبة بين معموليها .
و صار الحدث فيها التحويل ....و هكذا . 
أقول : لتبقى هذه المسائل و المباحث مقتصرة على اصحاب العقول و النظر .
أما من يريد البدء فعليه بصغار العلم قبل كباره . و له ذلك بعد أن يقوى صلبه و يشتد عوده و يمتن عضله .
و الله تعالى أعلم و أحكم .
أخوكم أبو حفص ماحية عبد القادر ماحية .[/SIZE][/FONT]

----------


## جبر عواد

أرجو مساعدتي في هذا الموضوع (كان بين القديم والحديث) بذكر الأبحاث الكتب التي تناولت كان وكاد وإن وظن. لحاجتي الماسة لها في رسالة الماجستير

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

الذي أعرفه أن كان في القديم هي التي سبق الحديث عنها هنا والتي قسمت إلى تامة وناقصة
أما في الحديث فقد عدها الدكتور تمام حسان من الأدوات, كما في كتابه اللغة العربية معناها ومبناها, وكذا في الخلاصة النحوية على ما أذكر والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## أبو صالح الحوراني

> وفقك الله
> كلام الدكتور السامرائي فيه نظر؛ فإن افتقار الفعل المتعدي إلى مفعوله افتقار نسبي إلى الفضلة، وليس افتقارا أصليا لا يتم المعنى إلا به، فإن قولك: (ضرب زيد) كلام تام مفيد، وإن كان السامع يتوقع ذكر المضروب، إلا أن كثيرا من الأفعال المتعدية يحذف مفعولها لأغراض بلاغية، وهذا بخلاف (كان زيد) فإنه لا يتم المعنى به.
> والكلام على (كان) الناقصة لا (كان) التامة في مثل قوله تعالى: {وإن كان ذو عسرة}.
> 
> وأيا ما كان الأمر فإن سؤال السائل وقع على اصطلاح النحويين، فحتى لو كان هذا الاصطلاح خطأ، فالأصل بيان ما وقع السؤال عنه، لا عما يتراءى للباحث من وجهة نظر.


 أستاذي العزيز : إن قولك " ضرب زيدٌ " قد يكون الفعل حقا فيه مفقتر نسبيا إلى المنصوب " فضلة " ، لكن ما تقول في قول القائل " جعل الرجلُ "
فهل افتقار الفعل هنا ليس على حقيقته وهل يتوقع السامع تتمة الجملة 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

قال الرضي الاسترباذي في شرح الكافية 4/181:
" إنما سميت ناقصة، لأنها لا تتم بالمرفوع كلاما بل بالمرفوع مع المنصوب بخلاف الأفعال التامة، فإنها تتم كلاما بالمرفوع دون المنصوب، وما قال بعضهم من أنها سميت ناقصة لأنها تدل على الزمان دون المصدر، ليس بشئ، لأن (كان) في نحو: كان زيد قائما، يدل على الكون الذي هو الحصول المطلق، وخبره يدل على الكون المخصوص، وهو كون القيام، أي حصوله، فجئ أولا بلفظ دال على حصول ما، ثم عُيّن بالخبر ذلك الحاصلُ، فكأنك قلت: حصل شئ. ثم قلت: حصل القيام، فالفائدة في إيراد مطلق الحصول أولا ثم تخصيصه، كالفائدة في ضمير الشأن قبل تعيين الشأن على ما مر في بابه، مع فائدة أخرى ههنا، وهي دلالته على تعيين زمان ذلك الحصول المفيد، ولو قلنا: قام زيد. لم يحصل هاتان الفائدتان معا، فـ(كان) يدل على حصول حدث مطلق تقييده في خبره، وخبره يدل على حدث معين واقع في زمان مطلق تقييده في (كان)، لكن دلالة (كان) على الحدث
المطلق -أي الكون- وضعية، ودلالة الخبر على الزمان المطلق =عقلية، وأما سائر الأفعال الناقصة، نحو: (صار) الدال على الانتقال، و(أصبح) الدال على الكون في الصبح، أو الانتقال، ومثله أخواته, و(ما دام) الدال على معنى الكون الدائم، و(ما زال) الدال على الاستمرار وكذا أخواته, و(ليس) الدال على الانتفاء: فدلالتها على حدث معين لا يدل عليه الخبر =في غاية الظهور، فكيف تكون جميعها ناقصة بالمعنى الذي قالوه..."

----------


## إبن غزة

شرح رائع وطيب ...

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابو مريم عاطف

اللهم اغفر لأخينا الذي أوضح لنا الخافيات من الأمور
و زده علما يا أرحم الراحمين

----------

